# tappan lake



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

does any know the current water temp


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Cold


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Peidmont was at 56 on Monday. Gotta think it's in the same ballpark.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Cold


your killing me smalls lol


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> does any know the current water temp





Karl Wolf said:


> Cold



Rather than being a smart a$$ like Karl, as of yesterday it was a little over 53....


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Rather than being a smart a$$ like Karl, as of yesterday it was a little over 53....


ah I don't think Karl is Smart Lol sorry Karl couldn't resist a perfect straight line like that


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Did someone say something? Thank goodness I've got them blocked.


----------

